# Jury Duty Insurance question???



## specialk (Oct 9, 2012)

my buddy got a summons for jury duty in fulton co. the questionaire in the summons asks do you have state farm ins.  answer either yes/no, also do you have allstate ins. answer yes/no.  i don't ever recall seeing that on any jury summons i have ever received.....anyone know anything about this??


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 9, 2012)

More than likely they are seating a jury for a case involving them as defendants and trying to cull the non-qualifiers.


----------



## polaris30144 (Oct 9, 2012)

If your buddy answers yes to either question, he will not have to report. They are culling the people out that have either insurance because these two companies are involved with the case in some way.


----------



## specialk (Oct 9, 2012)

gotcha'.....i've gotten plenty of summons before just never had to qualify with questions like that.....


----------

